# Is this true?



## jeffandgina2000 (Jan 6, 2008)

I switched from DTV to DH..
When I had DTV I received my local HD channels via a HD antenna.
The installer told me I couldnt do it with this system..
I have to get all channels through the dish


----------



## jeffandgina2000 (Jan 6, 2008)

I just looked at the back...
you can do this..right???


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Even though I am not a Dish Guy...

I know that knowing the model number receiver you have is going to help these guys out a lot, in helping you.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Depends on the model. But ... even if your model doesn't have a OTA tuner, you can hook the OTA up to your TV directly. So who cares!

The Dish 722 (and others) do have an HD OTA tuner. I use it all the time.


----------



## DishTSR3Mentor (Nov 3, 2006)

No this is not true. Dish is actually one of the only companies that does not force you to subscribe to local channels. Even Directv requires you to subscribe to locals because they lump it into your package. With Dish, you can save $5 if you want to set things up via an antenna. 

It sounds to me like the tech that installed you was either too lazy to set this up for you, or they were ignorant of our product's features.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DishTSR3Mentor said:


> Even Directv requires you to subscribe to locals because they lump it into your package.


Just an FYI, that is not entirely true.

You can opt out of your locals in your package... every package, has an alternative package without locals. You just have to request it via a phone call. (As they have the packages, for those areas that don't have any type of locals yet)

However, on the newer systems like the HR20 series...
If you want your locals via OTA, you do have to have at least the HD package.


----------



## jeffandgina2000 (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks guys..
BTW I have the 722!


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

You can hook up the OTA on the back of the 622/722. You will not get any guide data though. To record you would have to set a manual timer.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

RASCAL01 said:


> You can hook up the OTA on the back of the 622/722. You will not get any guide data though. To record you would have to set a manual timer.


It doesnt give you guide data? Is that true?


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

msmith198025 said:


> It doesnt give you guide data? Is that true?


Yes. If you do not sub to local channels through Dish, the guide for your OTA channels will say "Digital Service", which means you need to set a manual timer for shows .


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

Taco Lover said:


> Yes. If you do not sub to local channels through Dish, the guide for your OTA channels will say "Digital Service", which means you need to set a manual timer for shows .


hmm thats odd, so this applies to people that live in areas without locals too?


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

msmith198025 said:


> hmm thats odd, so this applies to people that live in areas without locals too?


If you live in an area that has locals, but t Dish does not supply them via satellite, then yeah. The only way that you will get guide data is if you subscribe to locals through Dish.


----------



## HarryS (Mar 6, 2005)

Oh, and BTW, there is no such thing as an OTA HD antenna. All OTA antennas will pick up HD, or digital, or analog. RF doesn't care.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

To clarify... If you have a 622/722 and you have an antenna, you can receive high definition locals with the antenna. If you do not subscribe to locals through Dish Network, you will not receive guide data. If you do subscribe to locals through Dish Network, you will receive guide data. This is regardless of whether or not Dish Network offers locals in your area.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

And any locals from Dish will do. They don't have to be HD locals to provide guide data for the 622/722/612/... OTA channels.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

> Depends on the model. But ... even if your model doesn't have a OTA tuner, you can hook the OTA up to your TV directly. So who cares! -- Jkane


Yes and no.

Yes you can hook OTA up directly to your TV; No to "who cares?!"

The reason to care is what I quickly found out after having my big ChannelMaster antenna hooked up directly to my TV in time for football season last Fall. Gorgeous PQ; Peak Reception  but NO ABILITY TO RECORD. So on Saturday and Sunday when you have other obligations (I have 3 of them called "kids" and another called "wife") you often miss a game you can't record and watch later as time allows.

I found that to be a pretty important factor so I went about hooking it up to my 622. It wasn't easy but I finally got it to receive OTA, show programming, and record. Weekends were a lot more enjoyable after that b/c I could have my cake and eat it too.

By the way HarryS you are of course exactly right. But even some DISH CSRs mistakenly think that there is something called an HD OTA antenna. At one point I got frustrated trying to get my OTA working properly through the 622 so I called tech support. Since it was later at night I got a rep in India who told me that the problem was that I needed an "HD antenna" to pull in the locals in HD (at first I was just getting them in SD). I told her flatly that there was no such thing as an HD antenna. Well, there are OTA antennas which claim to be HD antennas but what they are really claiming (other than simply trying to sell more units by using the hot button "HD") is that their antennas are more effective at pulling in HD broadcasts than other antennas. Not sure if there is any validity to that or not but my big ole ChannelMaster antenna from last century receives HD spectacularly, and easily from long distance too. If I've misstated any info on antennas I"m sure someone with more knowledge in the area can correct me. The Indian CSR was surprised but polite and took my correction in stride (I was polite too, but firm). Needless to say I ended the call shortly thereafter since she didn't know what she was talking about (and she was a Tech Rep!).

If or when HD locals ever come available on DISH, the ability to record will factor into my decision to keep or drop them, thus saving $5/mo.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

I have an HD antenna. The main difference is it is a little higher gain. Since I live in a rural area and I needed a new antenna I went for the higher gain. I tell people not to buy a new antenna unless they are having problems with their present antenna.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Well, I have an "HD antenna" too, from about 1990, and it works great


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

I understand the recording ability for OTA! Big reason why I never watched OTA before getting a 722. ;-)


----------



## aloishus27 (Aug 8, 2006)

jkane said:


> Depends on the model. But ... even if your model doesn't have a OTA tuner, you can hook the OTA up to your TV directly. So who cares!
> 
> The Dish 722 (and others) do have an HD OTA tuner. I use it all the time.


What if your TV doesnt have an ATSC tuner... then your idea wouldn't work. If he is trying to get HD... SD yes you would be correct.


----------

